# uleadmediastudio6.5 video-im-video-problem



## duldrome (26. August 2003)

so, hi mein erster beitrag hier:

ich möchte ein video machen mit mediastudio 6.5 Pro, in dem ich innerhalb eines videos ein anderes auftauchen lasse
die integrierten moving pathes lassen aber leider nur zu, dass videos vom bildrand reingeschoben werden oder reingezoomt werden...ich will aber GEGENSTÄNDE im HAUPTVIDEO benutzen, hinter denen das video auftaucht
also zum beispiel ist da eine häuserwand zu sehen und dahinter wird ein kleines video hervorgeschoben, das eben dementsprechend erst wenig zu sehen ist, und dann immer mehr und mehr bis es komplett da ist
ich habe aber leider keine ahnung was ich noch versuchen könnte...


----------



## goela (26. August 2003)

Also Du kannst ja die Bewegungspfade sowie die Grösse des Videos was Du im Video einblenden willst editieren.
Doch was Du machen willst, ist sehr wahrscheinlich mit Mediastudio nicht so ohne weiteres machbar. Bewegt sich die Hauswand? Wenn nicht, dann könntest Du ein Standbild machen, Haus ausschneiden - als Maske, in eine Videospur legen, so dass Dein anderes Video mit der "Maske" überdeckt wird.


----------



## duldrome (26. August 2003)

hauswand bewegt sich


----------



## goela (26. August 2003)

Tja dann müsstes Du zu einem Programm wie AfterEffects greifen!


----------

